# Gimme Shelter - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome! Gonna suggest this one to the band!... now for the vocal tutorial!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Typical Canadian. Says sorry to the 1 little blip in a stellar lesson. Great job Dale.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much gentlemen for taking time to give this a look...hope this finds everyone very well.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

THANK YOU!! I always just assumed this song was way more difficult so I never even bothered trying. Now I’m playing along with your tutorial like a champ. This is one of my all time favorite riffs. Thanks for showing me how it’s done, Dale. Much appreciated!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Man. you do a good job on tutorials.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much gentlemen for the kind posts and sharing your time to check this out!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

One of my favourite Stones tunes. Not just for how the music is so full and orchestrated, but those backing vocals!!!! That takes a special voice.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Jim DaddyO said:


> One of my favourite Stones tunes. Not just for how the music is so full and orchestrated, but those backing vocals!!!! That takes a special voice.


Hey @Jim DaddyO You've probably seen this, but in case you haven't, this is from an incredible documentary called _20 Feet From Stardom_. This is Merry Clayton talking about getting called to a recording studio late at night to do backing vocals on a song by the "Rolling somethings..." It's one of the truly great 3-minute rock and roll history lessons and gives me chills every time I hear her voice crack on that isolated track...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

JethroTech said:


> Hey @Jim DaddyO You've probably seen this, but in case you haven't, this is from an incredible documentary called _20 Feet From Stardom_. This is Merry Clayton talking about getting called to a recording studio late at night to do backing vocals on a song by the "Rolling somethings..." It's one of the truly great 3-minute rock and roll history lessons and gives me chills every time I hear her voice crack on that isolated track...



Thanks.....she made that song!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

JethroTech said:


> Hey @Jim DaddyO You've probably seen this, but in case you haven't, this is from an incredible documentary called _20 Feet From Stardom_. This is Merry Clayton talking about getting called to a recording studio late at night to do backing vocals on a song by the "Rolling somethings..." It's one of the truly great 3-minute rock and roll history lessons and gives me chills every time I hear her voice crack on that isolated track...


I'll throw in that it's still playing on Netflix and I'd highly recommend it. Mary along with a number of others are the "voices" we hear in so much of the Classic rock and R&B we listen to or have listened to. Great film.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the posts and links...don't know if i'd ever found 'naked voice' and it was so cool!


----------

